# Halloween 4 the Hungry 2009



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my first vid with my new camera- havent figured out how to edit yet..more to come! Enjoy
PS- turn your speakers up


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

LOVE it!!!! Stunning. I wish I knew how to do that, it's so cool.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Its computer animated- hubby programmed for hundreds of hours for a 15 minute show...the pumpkin face is made of rope light- each movement is a different channel...we use D-Light designs controllers and Aurora software..I hope to get some good close up vid of the graveyard itself..this is just a general overview featuring the gaint pumpkin..glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Love love love IT !!!!!!!
I love the effect - without the programming of the face - is it difficult to control the other lights around the house? I am looking to add some programable lights only.

Thanks.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks!- this program actually has a feature that it will program the lights for you. Its called Aurora..check it out at D-Light Designs.com


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

*Halloween 4 the Hungry makes the news!*

Last night while eating dindin- someone knocks at the front door...it was the news media!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

YOu did a good job on that. You have animated Lighting or LOR? I use to have animated lighting. Had to sell them to pay the divorce lawyer.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You're a rockstar! Better go get another truck load of candy with all that advertising you just got.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Death- I used D-Light design controllers- the price is much better and we love them!...we are former animated lighting folks...like they say- money talks esxpecially in this economy!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Rockstar?? naww..just a crazy nurse that loves Halloween! I think your right about the candy tho!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Death- I used D-Light design controllers- the price is much better and we love them!...we are former animated lighting folks...like they say- money talks esxpecially in this economy!


Dont you have have to solder those together. If not how is it. Do you like it and do you think it is better than Animated Lighting?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Hubby wired them all together...all he needed was a screw driver and some zip ties- he did no soldering..we like things about the software better...different graphs to show the beats of the music or it has an auto feature that it programs for you..the controller boxes are much smaller than AL also adn all the plug in's come out of the bottom of the controller..dont need to thread them thru the box like AL...we bought 12 16 channel controllers and have decided we need just one more for our Christmas display..go figure! lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Hubby wired them all together...all he needed was a screw driver and some zip ties- he did no soldering..we like things about the software better...different graphs to show the beats of the music or it has an auto feature that it programs for you..the controller boxes are much smaller than AL also adn all the plug in's come out of the bottom of the controller..dont need to thread them thru the box like AL...we bought 12 16 channel controllers and have decided we need just one more for our Christmas display..go figure! lol


I might have to check them out. They look like they have really updated a lot. Thanks. I loved my Animated Lighting but would love to go cheaper.

Oh, and I love the fact that you guys have a charity for the Hungry. I think alot of haunters should do that. How did guys get into Halloween 4 the Hungry? Meaning what peaked your interests to do it? And how did you find out how to collect everything for the hungry. Meaning, did you have to contact somone to start collecting for the hungry?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking one day..and alot of haunters seem to incorporate some kinf of charity into their haunt. Dont ask me how I came up with the name Halloween for the Hungry..but I did. Our church has a food pantry so I knew where I could donate the food to. We have a huge party every year 65 or more (hubby thinks 100 this year) friends, co-workers and family...admission to the party requires a canned food donation per person or they dont get in...I think thats a fair trade! I live in a VERY agricultural area of California and many families arent making it with no work or water for the crops. So, this is my small way of trying to make a differnce.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

new vid- we went to NYC this year so I love this song becuz it reminds me of our visit there!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

great job. and nice community service also.


----------

